# Looking for an Old school Penny



## rupertoooo (May 6, 2011)

Greetings all,

I am in the market for a new pair of Penny Loafers. I am strictly going old school Khakis/Oxford/Penny. I have searched all the local B&M's but there is absolutely nothing that fits my need. I have seen a couple models online which may fit the bill but obviously these are site unseen. 

I am awfully curious about the new AE Montecito. Could any of you folks possibly offer up some suggestions.:aportnoy:

Regards,

Craig


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

rupertoooo said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I am in the market for a new pair of Penny Loafers. I am strictly going old school Khakis/Oxford/Penny. I have searched all the local B&M's but there is absolutely nothing that fits my need. I have seen a couple models online which may fit the bill but obviously these are site unseen.
> 
> ...


 I think that the default penny loafer for the Trad wardrobe would be the Alden LHS. Specifically, the Brooks Brother's unlined Cordovan version: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...or=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#

There are other options depending on your budget.


----------



## rupertoooo (May 6, 2011)

hardline_42 said:


> I think that the default penny loafer for the Trad wardrobe would be the Alden LHS. Specifically, the Brooks Brother's unlined Cordovan version: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...or=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#
> 
> There are other options depending on your budget.


 Yep, trust me I have looked at BB's and would love to have them but they are a little too steep for my budget. I guess I should have put that caveat in my original post. My budget is in the 150-300 range.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

If you're looking for US-made loafers at the $200-$250 price point, you might also want to check out Rancourt and .


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Allen Edmonds Walden perhaps?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

What about the AE Randolph?

You can get a listing of discontinued models or "seconds" in your size by contacting the AE shoebank by email.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

What are those things called? Oh yea.... Bass Weejuns.....That's right.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Johnston & Murphy Ski-Moc Penny Loafers. J&M takes it on the chin in this Forum, but this is an excellent shoe. . . and on the lower end of your price range. Sturdy, long-lasting, and well-fitting. Send them back to J&M for resoling when you get tired of beating them up:

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?c=1216&pid=21704 .


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

bd79cc said:


> J&M takes it on the chin in this Forum, but this is an excellent shoe. . . and on the lower end of your price range.


Very true! I beat up on my $120 J&M white bucks all summer long with no remorse or discomfort to my feet.


----------



## statboy (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm similar to the OP in that I'm looking for a penny in the <$300 range. I would prefer full grain leather. I know that rules out AE Walden and Bass plastic Weejuns. What about the Randolph, is it full grain? The Ski-Moc claims to be full grain, but that leather looks much like the Weejun in pictures and in person. And Oak Street has looked awesome, I just wish I could try them on first.

The BB LHS will be in a closet near me on my birthday, but that's a long 7 months away.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> What about the AE Randolph?
> 
> You can get a listing of discontinued models or "seconds" in your size by contacting the AE shoebank by email.


Not to highjack the thread, but do you just email AE customer service and request it or is there another email address to use?


----------



## rupertoooo (May 6, 2011)

brozek said:


> If you're looking for US-made loafers at the $200-$250 price point, you might also want to check out Rancourt and .


 I am really digging the Oak Street. It has the old school vibe but with an original look. My only concern is obviously not being able to try them on. It looks as if they are a made to order company.

Does anyone on the forum have a pair or at the very least seen a pair.

Regards,

Craig


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Trad-ish said:


> Not to highjack the thread, but do you just email AE customer service and request it or is there another email address to use?


Call Simon Kramer the shoebank manager 262-284-7158 open 9-6 Sat and Sun. AE has at least 3,  not grain corrected, penney loafers from $99-150 . A call is easier than email and he can explain the differences between the models eg. some models have softer leather, some have squarer toes etc.. I bought a pair of penny loafers from him last month and he is quite helpful.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

what size are you?


----------



## rupertoooo (May 6, 2011)

closerlook said:


> what size are you?


 10.5-11 with a normal width


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

rupertoooo said:


> I am really digging the Oak Street. It has the old school vibe but with an original look. My only concern is obviously not being able to try them on. It looks as if they are a made to order company.
> 
> Does anyone on the forum have a pair or at the very least seen a pair.
> 
> ...


Hi Craig, Welcome to the forum. I don't think anyone around these parts has a pair of Oak Streets, but the guys on the Streetwear forum at Style Forum have been following them for quite a while - here's a dedicated thread for the company that has some reviews, real life pictures, etc., that might help (https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=197103&highlight=Oak+Street+bootmakers)


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

whoa, those shoes rock.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I only saw one pair of Penny loafers on the Oak Street link. They were beefroll...which you either like or you don't. I prefer the regular strap penny--but that's just my opinion. While a handsome pair of shoes with the added bonus of being CXL--I don't care for the really light sole. Not authentic if that is what you're going for.

The Ski-Moc is also a beefroll with a double oak sole. I've had a pair for years. Still look plasticy to me and the sole is just to clunkly for a penny loafter IMO.

I also have a pair of the aforementioned AE Randolfs. They are _not_ an "old school penny" if that is what you are really looking for. They are beautiful shoes, but they are full-strap dress loafers with a much more pointed toe that the original moc styled weejans.

I also have a pair of #8 shell cordovan unlined LHS Brooks Bros. Aldens. Surely a truly great shoe and will go the distance. But at $528 a pair, clearly a long way from the "old school" price. That's a matter of your personal budget requirements however. For looks and quality you will find nothing better.

Like you, I am very much intrigued by the new AE Monticito. I'm thinking hard about purchasing a pair of these myself...but need to try them on.

The AE Walden also looks to be an excellent choice. I've seen them in stores, but have never tried on a pair. I would try an AE outlet for the best price.

My opinions/experiences for whatever they are worth. Hope they are of some value in your quest.


----------



## rupertoooo (May 6, 2011)

Saltydog said:


> I only saw one pair of Penny loafers on the Oak Street link. They were beefroll...which you either like or you don't. I prefer the regular strap penny--but that's just my opinion. While a handsome pair of shoes with the added bonus of being CXL--I don't care for the really light sole. Not authentic if that is what you're going for.
> 
> The Ski-Moc is also a beefroll with a double oak sole. I've had a pair for years. Still look plasticy to me and the sole is just to clunkly for a penny loafter IMO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info Salty. I have decided to try out the Montecito's. I purchased them from Shoebuy.com since they are having a 20% off sale for Mother's Day. Additionally, if you register with Shoebuy you will get an additional 15% off. I stacked both and picked up the Montecito's for $143 delivered. Nice deal if you ask me. Now I hope they fit the bill.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't forget to post actual pics!


----------



## kakinuma-kun (May 7, 2011)

I have to say that, after thinking about a pair of Alden LHS for about twice the price and going for something less expensive, my AE Waldens in Burgundy have been a real pleasure and look beautiful after a year of wearing for about an average of three times weekly. 

In fact, I had been eyeing a second pair of AE Waldens in Burgundy and had seen them until last week on Amazon for $135, but I decided to pass and now my size (10-D) is now the regular $225. You may have better luck in other sizes and shoes.

I have my eye on a pari of AE Shelton Saddle Shoes for $244.87 with free Super Saver Shipping from Amazon. Quite a savings from my local Nordstom.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Lormoc.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

fiddler said:


> Lormoc.


 Are these available anywhere in the US? From what I understand, they're made in Maine in the old Sebago factory by a Spanish company called Lorens, but I only see them available in the UK.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

^^ Definitely appear to be an obscure shoe. Shame also.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

The Sebago Cayman II looks like it could have potential, for a brush off.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not sure how the LHS became the #1 penny loafer, since in terms of construction and overall design it has more in common with a pair of longwings than any traditional penny loafer, and the cost is ridiculous for what you get. But here we are and there it is.

To respond to the o.p., I strongly recommend he and others check out the AE Kenwood unlined beefroll currently on offer: it's a genuine penny loafer at a quality level that Bass and Sebago stopped offering years ago. The tan version is very similar in colour to the AE chili colour and is super-soft and comfy. The soon-to-be-available Montecito is a virtual copy of the Cole Haan Pinch Penny but promises to be several notches better in quality. Between the Walden, Kenwood, and Montecito available at honest prices from a made-in-the-USA brand I don't see why anyone would bother with anything else - they really are good shoes.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Kenwood is a great shoe, been eyeing it for summer.

You can buy the AE montecito right now from


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 24, 2008)

Any thoughts on the Allen Edmonds Walden or Montecito done up in burgundy leather?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Grenadier said:


> Any thoughts on the Allen Edmonds Walden or Montecito done up in burgundy leather?


The Walden is grain corrected leather, somewhat plastic look. Some men like this look, the Walden has been around a long time. Others do not.

The Montecito is not in calf, as are most of AE' shoes, but are in "leather". Consequently the leather probably will not be as soft. In fairness to AE, although the leather quality is not a good the price is less.

AE has discontinued several penny models. Call Simon at the AE Shoebank and see if there are any in your size. You may be able to find a calfskin in your size for less than the Montecito.


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

^ I wouldn't really care if the uppers are "leather" or calf. I find the softness of leather is determined by the tanning, rather than the hide used. There are plenty of users here who praise unlined shell cordovan, which is a lot thicker and denser than calf. 

Anyhow, a true moccasin construction, as the montecito, usually benefits from a thicker hide. It will form better to your foot, as well as giving you more cushioning.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> Call Simon Kramer the shoebank manager 262-284-7158 open 9-6 Sat and Sun. AE has at least 3,  not grain corrected, penney loafers from $99-150 . A call is easier than email and he can explain the differences between the models eg. some models have softer leather, some have squarer toes etc.. I bought a pair of penny loafers from him last month and he is quite helpful.


 Better deal than Bass Weejuns. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

I've got a pair of the AE Waldens. They do have a waxy finish to the leather that I'm not sure what do do about. On a cheaper shoe, I'd strip the finish with some rubbing alcohol and start fresh with several coats of polish to rectify the situation. On the plus side, the Waldens fit well and haven't stretched out to the ridiculous degree my last pair of Weejuns did.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Trad-ish said:


> I've got a pair of the AE Waldens. They do have a waxy finish to the leather that I'm not sure what do do about. On a cheaper shoe, I'd strip the finish with some rubbing alcohol and start fresh with several coats of polish to rectify the situation. On the plus side, the Waldens fit well and haven't stretched out to the ridiculous degree my last pair of Weejuns did.


Waldens are made from grain corrected leather, that is leather that has been buffed. Other AEs loafers are made from leather left in its natural state. Grain corrected leather has a smooth surface which some men like because it can be shinned to a glossy reflective surface. AE is clear about what leather they use for each shoe. Its unfortunate you didn't know the terminology or look at the shoes closely before you bought them. If they are unworn you can return them. If they are already worn learn to enjoy grain corrected as a different surface. Don't try to strip them, you cannot undo the buffing, you will just run the risk of ruining the shoes.


----------



## buzzed (Jan 16, 2011)

I found an inexpensive penny loafer at brooks brothers factory outlet here in las vegas, marked down to $74. plus tax. It appears to be the same shoe that is offered at the retail store for $188.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

I just purchased a pair of AE Kenwoods...great shoe. my only beef is that the true brown model is hard to find...


----------

